# Colts Blue Coolerdor



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

The cooler arrived and the cedar trays come tomorrow. By this weekend, it'll be up and running. Can't wait!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Enjoy


----------



## Russell Pta (Jun 28, 2010)

nice size. please post up pics when your done. im thinking about going this route someday.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeh, Eric, please post up some finalized pics........ even if you do put a Colts sticker on it.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Yeh, Eric, please post up some finalized pics........ even if you do put a Colts sticker on it.


If there is a Colts sticker on it I may not look! Ok, I will. But I won't like it!:tease:


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

I hate the DOLTS hahahahaha


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Id also like to see some pics - just make sure and put "manning loves 59 yard field goals" on it in sharpie

what? <.<


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Man, this thread is brutal. So many Colts haters out there. I'm not sure I should post these pictures up :nono:, but I guess can be cordial to all you fellas. 

Anyhow, here they are.




























To see what's below the first layer, you have to come visit. Also, I'm going to post this in the WTB thread, but I need 4 7"x7" cedar trays to finish filling it up. Way way way too much dead space where the beads are sitting.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

oh my, those look delicious  and dont worry, at least you're not a giants fan XD

i see the pig tail one (name escapes me at 8 am during a lecture <.<)

im sure everyone asks - but whats the triple wrapper one?


i also need me some cedar trays - im just dealing with a few empty boxes I got from a B&M, trying to find them for less than $10/pop + shipping is proving difficult <.<


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Zogg said:


> oh my, those look delicious  and dont worry, at least you're not a giants fan XD
> 
> i see the pig tail one (name escapes me at 8 am during a lecture <.<)
> 
> ...


Liga Privada #9 Flying Pig

These cedar trays were right at $11 shipped. I can get you a link if you need it. The triple wrapped one is... a Felipe Gregorio I think. Not 100%. I can look tonight.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

All I can say t "Go Colts!"



(I'm from IN, so cut me some slack.)


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Your coolidor would look better with a Chargers sticker


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice coolidor!! I'm going to start a project like this probably this weekend. If I had that setup, I would just fill in the dead space with spanish cedar cigar boxes from my B&M and be done with it.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

No hygrometer?


----------

